# Alamo trial



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Any news yet??????????


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

32 dogs called back to the OPEN 2nd series.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

how are your dogs doing Downtown?I hope dusty does well.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

fowl, ill be there tomorrow shooting flyers, ill let you all know when i get back home.. Good luck to all that entered our event...


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> how are your dogs doing Downtown?I hope dusty does well.


He was called back to the 2nd series


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

There's gotta be only 50 some dogs in the Open with Rorem scratching. Now that's a _sweet_ Open.....

Angie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> There's gotta be only 50 some dogs in the Open with Rorem scratching. Now that's a _sweet_ Open.....


But, I thought everyone knew that size doesn't matter


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Got the actual callback numbers by chance?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > There's gotta be only 50 some dogs in the Open with Rorem scratching. Now that's a _sweet_ Open.....
> ...


Since when???? Size always matters. :lol: :lol: 

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby:
1st 5 Watermarks Players Rule No Limit/ Mary Tatum
2nd 15 Dark and Dangerous/ Roger Williams
3rd 1 Storm Over Hellgate/ Rob Ebhart
4th 6 Hawkeyes Sea Wolf/ Bill Hillman
RJ 9 Watermarks Power Punch/ Rob Ebhart
Jams
4 Watermarks Space Ranger/ Mike Wills
11 Bucks Stormy Magnum Niece/ Brent McFarling
13 Topbrass Sky High Lucy/ Susie Rich
16 Pattons Maj Hotlips Houlihan/ Mike Kerr
18 Fargos Rising River/ Mike Boley :lol: 
20 Watermarks Mister Candlewood/ Mary Tatum


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I met Roger at the Coastal Bend Trial where his little girl took Third in the Derby. Now, in his second trial, she takes Second.

Pretty good.

Kudos to Roger and Dee Dee


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratualtions Mike!!! How about that!

Guess we won't be seeing you running any hunt tests with Rainey in the near future?

Angie


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Ted. Mike, nice to meet you today. I've been a rtf'er for awile but just don't say much. I am proud of my girl Dee Dee though.


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

4th Serries OPEN Call back

7 dogs back to the water marks in the morning.

4, 7, 16, 27, 35, 62, 68


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Downtown said:


> 4th Serries OPEN Call back
> 
> 7 dogs back to the water marks in the morning.
> 
> 4, 7, 16, 27, 35, 62, 68


Thanks Missy!!!

It looks like your boy is back and playing!! Kudo's!!

Angie


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Girls, it was a fun and exciting day today, hope tomorrow turns out the same or better...
Saw some awsome dogs perform.. Yes Missy your baby was one of them... :wink:


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

great job Mr.Mike

jason


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

The Alamo Open had some rough stretches in it, but finally offered a real challenge to the dogs. The first setup for the opening series, a double, was scrapped after none of the first eight dogs could dig out the long, retired bird. The second setup was a fairly open triple in a flat field of winter weeds. The short right hand bird and the long bird up the middle were retired. The retired gunners laid down and covered themselves with camo burlap and both reported being run over by dogs. Several of the dogs missed seeing the middle bird in their desire to get the flyer.

The second series was a 125 yard, keyhole blind with the starting line on top of an embankment. The dogs were expected to go to the left of the first small brush pile and to the right of the second brush pile about 10-yard behind the first. Flyer crates and a white coat were about 30 yards to the right about midway out. There was 4 changes of cover to the blind which was placed in sunflower stubble. The blind was in the same stubble where the dogs had difficulty in the first setup of the opening series.

The first setup of the third series water blind was scrapped because neither of the test dogs could hear because of the wind and running water. The second setup was a 250-yard down the shore blind with the shore on the right and a strong crosswind from the left. Handlers had a very small opening over a partially submerge tree limb about 15 yards in front of the bird which was placed on the water's edge. Many handler/dog teams didn't hit it and the suction of the bank, wind and tree was too much as the dogs got out early and eliminated themselves.

I gave up the marshal duties and missed the final series today out of fear of being a victim of justifiable homicide. It's our 46th wedding annivesary.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Ken, congradulations on your anniversary.... She's put up with alot.. JK..


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Rodger...Congratulations!! I know you and Dee Dee work really hard. It seems it is paying off for you!

for those that don't know Dee Dee is my Luna's litter mate. We are gonna try our hand in the derby at rose county at the end of the month.

Congrats again Rodger...that is big time! My training buddy Mike Wills told me your dog looked awesome!

Aaron


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Rodger...Congratulations!! I know you and Dee Dee work really hard. It seems it is paying off for you!

for those that don't know Dee Dee is my Luna's litter mate. We are gonna try our hand in the derby at rose county at the end of the month.

Congrats again Rodger...that is big time! My training buddy Mike Wills told me your dog looked awesome!

Aaron


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Ken Archer said:


> I gave up the marshal duties and missed the final series today out of fear of being a victim of justifiable homicide. It's our 46th wedding annivesary.


Happy Anniversary Ken!

[


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on the Qual?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

congrats Missy on Dusty.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

All I heard on the Qual is that Corky Krollman won (I assume with dog #9)
and Cosmo's Lady Isabelle took 2nd making her QAA, plus she did it after having a litter of pups by Prime in early Feb! 8)


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any Amateur results available? Congrats to Jim Beck and Dallas!


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*ARC F/T.*

Here are the final results from our F/T.. I want to thank all that participated and attended. Hope every one had a great time.


*Open All-Age *- Friday - 76 Entries Judges: Gary Davidson & Ken Robbins
# Dog Name Owner Handler Results 
16 FC Barton Creek's O Mustad Mike Haring Bill Eckett 1st 
68 Roughwaters Cowboy Jim Beck Jim Beck 2nd 
35 By Golden Ponds Christmas Comet David & Muriel Honeycutt Bill Eckett 3rd 
27 *FC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown Fred Brown Bill Eckett 4th *
62 FC Candlewood's Rokee Ely-Jah John & Ashley Wilson Bill Eckett Res. Jam 
4 The Bosses Daughter Mary Tatum Mary Tatum Jam 
7 FC-AFC Candlewood's Rulin' The Roost Bill and Bev Busler Jim Beck Jam 

*Owner/Handler Amateur *- Saturday - 43 Entries Judges: James W. Aston & Richard Wedel
# Dog Name Owner Handler Results 
13 FC Barton Creek's O Mustad Mike Haring Loren Morehouse 1st 
12 FC Tiger's Goodness Gracious Steve & Jan Helgoth Steve Helgoth 2nd 
11 FC By Golden Ponds Easy Livin David Honeycutt Dave Honeycutt 3rd 
26 FC My Name Is Bocephus Jane and Stephen Paul Jane Paul 4th 
35 AFC Van Gogh IV Patrick Kenny Pat Kenny Res. Jam 
20 AFC Watermark's Big Sky's Pink Mary Tatum Maury Smith Jam 
25 FC/AFC Macks Little Magic Wendall Williams Wendall Williams Jam 
39 AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom Jim Carlisle Jim Carlisle Jam 
43 NABS Little Blue Chief Marci Nabity & Terry Rotschafer Terry Rotschafer Jam 

*Qualifying *- Saturday - 34 Entries Judges: Jeff Dean & Rick Greer
# Dog Name Owner Handler Results 
9 Revilo's Kootenay Peacemaker Corky & Marcia Krollman Corky Krollman 1st 
13 Cosmo's Lady Isabelle Chris La Cross Chris La Cross 2nd 
28 Semaphore's Change of Heart Michael Page Bruce Bachert 3rd 
32 High Tech CPU Janet Olson Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt 4th 
30 Windy K's Sweet Sugar Baby Mike kerr Mike Kerr Res. Jam 

*Derby* - Friday - 22 Entries Judges: Jeff Dean & Rick Greer
# Dog Name Owner Handler Results 
5 Watermark's Player's Rule-No Limit Mary Tatum Mary Tatum 1st 
15 Dark and Dangerous Rodger Williams Rodger Williams 2nd 
1 Storm Over the Hellgate John Howard Karl Gunzer 3rd 
6 Hawkeye's Sea Wolf Bill & Mary Hillmann Bill Hillmann 4th 
9 Watermark's Power Punch Glenda Brown Rob Erhardt Res. Jam 
4 Watermark's Space Ranger Michael and Leslie Wills Mike Wills Jam 
11 Buck's Stormy Magnum Niece SH Brent McFarling Brent McFarling Jam 
13 Topbrass Sky Hi Lucy Susan Ritch Susie Ritch Jam 
16 Patton's Maj Hotlips Houlihan Mike kerr Mike Kerr Jam 
18 Fargo's Rising River Mike Boley Michael Boley Jam 
20 Aksarben's Black Skyy Nate Limoges Rob Erhardt Jam


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Missy Congrats on Dusty's 4th!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats Missy & Dan looks like the little yeller rocket is still dialed in!!


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

*13 FC Barton Creek's O Mustad Mike Haring Loren Morehouse 1st *

It looks to me like the amature win should give this dog his AFC title. Congrats if it did! Anybody know for sure!


----------

